#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Rourkela btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Rourkela Year of Establishment:* 1961.

*NIT Rourkela Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Rourkela Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*
National Institute of Technology Rourkela First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Chemistry*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
29000
43426

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
45149
56986

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
113186
177287

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
263975
263975

Open Rank
All India Candidate
14541
22176

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
31853
35105

SC Rank
All India Candidate
89415
121445

ST Rank
All India Candidate
97068
175835

*5 Year Integrated M.Sc. In Life Science*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
24328
43806

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
97868
97868

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
74041
93970

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
201713
232393

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
188765
188765

Open Rank
All India Candidate
3266
32920

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
36483
44324

SC Rank
All India Candidate
139010
140820

ST Rank
All India Candidate
217921
217921

*5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Mathematics*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
31142
40287

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
49312
67233

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
416014
416014

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
172316
203975

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
263154
263154

Open Rank
All India Candidate
13494
18085

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
322343
322343

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
19064
28526

SC Rank
All India Candidate
92708
126619

ST Rank
All India Candidate
192110
192110

*5 year Integrated M.Sc. In Physics*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
18638
32293

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
37159
45224

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
187021
202346

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
254896
254896

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5330
10474

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
10811
21545

SC Rank
All India Candidate
22995
102319

ST Rank
All India Candidate
192604
192604

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Chemical Engineering & M.Tech. Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
18131
21932

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
43793
53325

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
242581
242581

Open Rank
All India Candidate
11814
14697

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
22070
22070

SC Rank
All India Candidate
80534
80534

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Civil Engineering & M. Tech. Transportation Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
13435
15717

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
29339
29339

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
82508
82508

Open Rank
All India Candidate
11281
11345

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
12840
17275

SC Rank
All India Candidate
77381
77381

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Civil Engineering & M. Tech. Water Resources Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
20119
21642

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
44245
46407

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
115745
115745

Open Rank
All India Candidate
11293
11909

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
12569
12569

SC Rank
All India Candidate
75528
75528

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Computer Science & Engg. and M.Tech. Computer Science*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
4715
13245

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
30318
30318

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
142298
142298

Open Rank
All India Candidate
3105
3944

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
4995
9185

ST Rank
All India Candidate
122634
122634

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Electronic Systems & Communications*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
15943
18097

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
34471
34471

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
140757
140757

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
176123
176123

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5610
6779

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
11985
11985

OBC Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
307858
307858

SC Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
869794
869794

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Ceramic Engineering & M.Tech. in Industrial Ceramics*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
26534
27566

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
62443
62443

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
254872
254872

Open Rank
All India Candidate
20097
21523

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
24602
24602

SC Rank
All India Candidate
112633
112633

ST Rank
All India Candidate
227198
227198

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Control & Automation*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
13216
19018

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
34334
34334

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
160035
160035

Open Rank
All India Candidate
7902
8531

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
14895
15607

ST Rank
All India Candidate
109300
109300

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electrical Engineering & M.Tech. Power Electronics & Drives*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
13316
15246

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
31265
31265

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
121146
121146

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
128608
128608

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5865
8532

Open Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
235786
235786

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
13274
13274

SC Rank
All India Candidate
66213
66213

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics & Communication Engineering & M.Tech. Communication & Network*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
12141
14610

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
31811
38513

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
92733
92733

Open Rank
All India Candidate
3082
6721

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
9380
9380

SC Rank
All India Candidate
37725
37725

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering & M.Tech. VLSI Design & Embedded Systems*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
18931
20588

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
41369
41369

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
166468
166468

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6813
9018

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
9154
9154

SC Rank
All India Candidate
77243
77243

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mechanical Engineering & M.Tech. Mechatronics & Automation*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
7029
8855

Open Pwd Rank
Home State Candidate
209400
209400

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
26719
26719

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
129067
129067

Open Rank
All India Candidate
4930
5414

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
10562
11325

ST Rank
All India Candidate
54989
54989

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Metallurgical & Materials Engineering & M.Tech. Metallurgical & Materials Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
22578
22954

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
52086
57459

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
175578
175578

Open Rank
All India Candidate
15108
19430

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
29980
29980

SC Rank
All India Candidate
107482
107482

*5-year Dual Degree B.Tech. Mining Engineering & M.Tech. Mining Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
21159
24657

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
51448
51448

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
140690
140690

Open Rank
All India Candidate
16500
18401

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
29666
29666

SC Rank
All India Candidate
64922
64922

ST Rank
All India Candidate
116212
116212

*5-year Dual Degree Computer Science & Engg. and M.Tech. Information Security*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
6622
11167

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
27400
41953

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
148280
148280

Open Rank
All India Candidate
4876
5860

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
11095
11095

SC Rank
All India Candidate
61954
61954

*Architecture*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
2169
3161

Open Pwd Rank
Home State Candidate
58769
58769

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
5024
6857

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
11036
13245

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
11929
11929

Open Rank
All India Candidate
983
1752

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
1766
3378

SC Rank
All India Candidate
6407
7482

ST Rank
All India Candidate
9683
9683

*Bio Medical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
13756
35385

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
36375
55036

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
108906
132129

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
232995
232995

Open Rank
All India Candidate
12210
23157

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
28314
34258

SC Rank
All India Candidate
81640
81640

ST Rank
All India Candidate
75825
75825

*Bio Technology*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
18627
27138

Open Pwd Rank
Home State Candidate
301374
301374

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
41552
49127

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
134163
179663

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
185410
185410

Open Rank
All India Candidate
17545
20082

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
27209
30211

SC Rank
All India Candidate
101779
106666

ST Rank
All India Candidate
97133
97133

*Ceramic Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
17527
25384

Open Pwd Rank
Home State Candidate
317215
317215

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
40938
56375

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
179913
184599

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
174636
174636

Open Rank
All India Candidate
13600
21961

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
27688
30612

OBC Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
255167
255167

SC Rank
All India Candidate
109097
124178

ST Rank
All India Candidate
199224
209104

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
11617
16359

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
30458
41766

OBC Pwd Rank
Home State Candidate
221046
221046

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
105174
158938

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
146444
154094

Open Rank
All India Candidate
3270
11112

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
17118
19478

SC Rank
All India Candidate
36933
83100

ST Rank
All India Candidate
135491
139857

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
8931
13012

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
16321
28394

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
88294
95989

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
90282
119081

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5105
9795

Open Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
131374
131374

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
10000
12105

SC Rank
All India Candidate
52474
58310

ST Rank
All India Candidate
74312
85772

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
921
6568

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
14828
26100

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
18636
60077

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
81607
127810

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6
2840

Open Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
36696
36696

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
4773
7254

SC Rank
All India Candidate
27515
35272

ST Rank
All India Candidate
53382
69332

*Electrical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
5054
8384

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
14113
26248

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
47368
80157

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
79668
92821

Open Rank
All India Candidate
4279
5945

Open Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
163761
163761

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
8282
10536

SC Rank
All India Candidate
35514
49955

ST Rank
All India Candidate
53746
88105

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3160
8127

Open Pwd Rank
Home State Candidate
139051
139051

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
20512
26391

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
74965
91832

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
127261
127261

Open Rank
All India Candidate
2794
4205

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
5348
7430

OBC Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
163692
163692

SC Rank
All India Candidate
20538
30293

ST Rank
All India Candidate
81099
81099

*Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
8668
12703

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
31401
33499

OBC Pwd Rank
Home State Candidate
264821
264821

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
92378
97793

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
138679
138679

Open Rank
All India Candidate
3309
8126

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
11098
14746

SC Rank
All India Candidate
60160
64787

ST Rank
All India Candidate
96646
96646

*Food Processing Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
25666
32081

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
56813
73215

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
159651
175107

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
253913
253913

Open Rank
All India Candidate
6982
22312

Open Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
294214
294214

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
26439
30791

SC Rank
All India Candidate
106854
108777

ST Rank
All India Candidate
179851
179851

*Industrial Design*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
19968
24838

Open Pwd Rank
Home State Candidate
318917
318917

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
50110
56692

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
125502
166177

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
176832
176832

Open Rank
All India Candidate
10997
18380

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
23519
27342

SC Rank
All India Candidate
66355
91062

ST Rank
All India Candidate
179603
179603

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
2848
6194

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
9615
19901

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
28809
66845

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
64932
100992

Open Rank
All India Candidate
2529
5657

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
6392
9271

OBC Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
108987
108987

SC Rank
All India Candidate
26918
45974

ST Rank
All India Candidate
75294
82169

*Metallurgical & Materials Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
15710
22557

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
24794
46024

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
144811
158669

SC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
626923
626923

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
149269
157719

Open Rank
All India Candidate
13637
16512

Open Pwd Rank
All India Candidate
236917
236917

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
21347
27455

SC Rank
All India Candidate
90804
105328

ST Rank
All India Candidate
153245
153245

*Mining Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
12925
19542

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
32903
48340

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
107155
114652

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
185331
185331

Open Rank
All India Candidate
9793
16832

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
24377
25929

SC Rank
All India Candidate
61242
92199

ST Rank
All India Candidate
98156
98156



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments*
 
*NIT Rourkela Branches in Engineering:
*

Electronics & Communication EngineeringCeramic EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials EngineeringMining Engineering

*FEE STRUCTURE:*
*1st year fees*
*S. No*
*Fee*
*1st semester*
*2nd semester*

1
Admission fee _(one time)_
1,500/-
Nil

2
Tuition fee
35,000/-
35,000/-

3
Other fees _(Exam., Library, Electricity, etc.,)_
5,000/-
5,000/-

4
Student Activity fee
2,000/-
2,000/-

5
Medical fees
1,000/-
1,000/-

6
Book fee
1,000/-
1,000/-

7
Hostel seat Rent
2,000/-
2,000/-

8
Caution money _(one time refundable)_
5,000/-
Nil

9
Institute Development Fee _(one time non-refundable)_
10,000/-
Nil

10
Hall Dues
20, 000/-
20,000/-


*Total :*
*82,500/-*
*66,000/-*



*PLACEMENTS* : 2015
*Placement Statistics*
*SL*
*COMPANY*
*BM*
*BT*
*CE*
*CH*
*CR*
*CS*
*EC*
*EI*
*EE*
*ME*
*ID*
*MM*
*MN*
*TOTAL*

1
Bajaj









4



4

2
Belzabar Software
 




1







1

3
Mahindra & Mahindra
 








3



3

4
Mu Sigma
3
4
1
3
 
4
3
2
4
1
3
2
2
32

5
Futures First
 







1




1

6
Microsoft
 




5







5

7
Samsung R & D
 




2
1






3

8
TCE Consulting Engineers ltd.
 







3
4



7

9
C-Dot
 




1







1

10
Tata Steel
 








5

3

8

11
Sony
1
 


1
4




1
1

8

12
L & T Construction
 

11





7
14



32

13
TCS
6
8
1
9
7
11
10
8
14
2
13
6
9
104

14
SAP Labs
1
 




4






5

15
IBM
2
2
6
 
2
7
9
8
5
2
1
5
5
54

16
Hero Motorcop
 







2
3



5

17
Tata Housing
 

3










3

18
Samsung R & D (Bangalore)
 




12







12

19
Tata Hitachi
 








1



1

20
Verizon
 




3
2
1
3




9

21
Amdocs
 




4
1






5

22
Lafarge
 






2




2
4

23
ABB India Ltd.
 




1
1

2




4

24
OCL India Ltd
 



1








1

25
ACC
 








1


1
2

26
Ericsson
 




2
1
3





6

27
Unisys
 




2







2

28
Oracle Financial Services
 

1


3
2
2
1

1


10

29
Infosys
2
6
2
1
 
4
4
4
1

3
2
2
31

30
Kony Labs
 




4







4

31
Samsung Engineering Lab
 




2




1


3

32
Affine Analytics
 





1


2
1


4

33
LIC Life Plus
 
1


1
2







4

34
JSL
 








4

6

10

35
Maruto Suzuki
 








2



2

36
iGATE
 





4

1




5

37
Trident
 


1




1

1


3

38
Tayo Rolls
 










1

1

39
Resonance
 
1

1








1
3

40
Honda
 








3



3

41
JSW
 



1








1

42
Development Alternatives Group
 

2

1





1


4

43
Tata Steel
 

1





2


3

6

44
Coal India Ltd
 
 






10
8


8
26

45
Ambuja Cements

 









1

1

46
TRL Krosaki Refractories Ltd
 
 


2






2

4

47
Hindware
 
 


2








2

48
Pradan
1
 









1

2

49
Adani
 
 










4
4

50
Hindalco
 
 






2
2



4

51
Oracle Cloud
 
 






1
1



2

52
TorrecId
 
 

1
1








2

53
Paharpur Cooling Towers
 
 
1










1

54
Gupta Power
 
 
 
 
 



6




6

55
Sapient Nitro
 
 
 
 
 
2
1
 
1
 
 
 

4

56
Jan Mitran (NGO)

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
0

57
Paradeep Phosphates Limited
 
 
 
2
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
2

58
MySmartPrice
 
 
 
 
 
2

 
 

 
 
 
2

59
TATA Bluescope Steel
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
2
1
 
1
 
4


TOTAL
16
22
29
18
19
78
44
30
69
63
26
34
34
482



*NIT Rourkela Campus & Intra Facilities: 
*
*Campus:* The campus of the institute consisting of the institute buildings, halls of residence and staff colony is situated at the eastern end of Rourkela steel city, beyond Sector-1 over an area of 262 hectares of land provided by the Government of Orissa. It is a residential campus offering accommodation to faculty, staff and students. The campus has all the amenities for developing personal, social and academic skills of the student community.

The city of Rourkela came into prominence in the year 1954-55, with the decision of the Government of India to set up the first Public Sector Steel Plant in this locality in collaboration with the then West Germany. The city is a huge metropolis connected with all parts of the country by railway and road. The population of the city is about 6 lakhs.

*Central library:* NIT Rourkela Library plays a vital role in meeting the present and anticipated future needs. It covers the total library area of 4975 square feet with 250 reading seats and AC room which is used by all the library users to read inside the library for longer hours. This room is extensively used by Student Communities on all days excluding National holidays. Copies of most books and reference books are available for use inside the library only.

*Laboratory and Equipments:*


Communications (Group Head:- Prof. S. K. Patra)Communication System Design LaboratoryAdvanced Communication LaboratoryMobile Communication LaboratoryMicrowave LaboratoryE4402B ESA-E Series Spectrum AnalyzerN5182A MXG RF Vector Signal GeneratorE4438C ESG Vector Signal GeneratorN9010A EXA Signal AnalyzerNetwork Analyzer (900KHz-4.5GHz)Microwave Test bench (Klystron base, Gunn diode base)IE3D EM Simulator

*NIT Rourkela Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
Accommodation will be provided in Students hostel or Visitors hostel of NIT, Rourkela as per availability. For hostel & Visitor Hostel room rent will be charged as per actual.

*NIT Rourkela Address:* National Institute of Technology, Rourkela Orissa, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Rourkela , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Manipur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Bombay btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Rourkela btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities,

----------

